# Mt snow bluebird



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

Anyone ridden that thing yet? Seems completely absurd marketing tool to get nyc yuppies. Is the thing even heated inside? *Seems completely pointless if it's not heated*. And your feet and legs would be exposed anyway if it was heated. I'm sorry, but I like being outside and going up on the chair lift instead of looking through some stupid blue bubble. If it's that cold that I can't handle the cold wind, then I'd rather just ride a gondola and be warm inside. Not something that just blocks winds. Oh and that blue bird thing cost over 8 million dollars! How absurd is that. I have no idea how it's possible to spend that much money on one lift. Of course we all pay for that with eventual lift ticket spikes. I'd be more concerend about chairlift safety than hype like a 6 pack(http://blog.ctnews.com/snowzone/2010/12/29/chair-lift-accident-raises-concerns/) Lucky no one died. No reason a chair lift should ever fall.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2014)

Search is your friend: http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/104935-Mount-Snow-Opening-Day-12-10-2011-Bluebird-Express


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2014)

Most mount snow skiers love it from what I've heard.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

So it's not heated then I guess. 

Yeah just give me a good old fashioned chair lift.  I'm not a bubble boy


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover?


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

No one else prefers to be outside, rather than in a bubble? Does anyone else really enjoy the chair lift ride up and looking at nature and getting the wind/snow in your face?(assuming it's not below zero)


----------



## SKI-3PO (Jan 12, 2014)

The bubble is optional - you don't HAVE to put it down.


----------



## skifree (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Anyone ridden that thing yet? Seems completely absurd marketing tool to get nyc yuppies. Is the thing even heated inside? *Seems completely pointless if it's not heated*. And your feet and legs would be exposed anyway if it was heated. I'm sorry, but I like being outside and going up on the chair lift instead of looking through some stupid blue bubble. If it's that cold that I can't handle the cold wind, then I'd rather just ride a gondola and be warm inside. Not something that just blocks winds. Oh and that blue bird thing cost over 8 million dollars! How absurd is that. I have no idea how it's possible to spend that much money on one lift. Of course we all pay for that with eventual lift ticket spikes. I'd be more concerend about chairlift safety than hype like a 6 pack(http://blog.ctnews.com/snowzone/2010/12/29/chair-lift-accident-raises-concerns/) Lucky no one died. No reason a chair lift should ever fall.



You have serious issues


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Bubble chairs are nothing new. Mt. Snow even had them back in the 60's. What I do like about the new bubble chairs is that the safety bar & bubble raises automatically when it enters the unloading terminal at the top. I assume the Bluebird does this also, don't know because I haven't taken a ride on it yet. The quad bubbles I rode up at Mt. Sainte Anne & Stoneham in Quebec did.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

SKI-3PO said:


> The bubble is optional - you don't HAVE to put it down.



Yeah you do, unless you want to fight with 5 other people. lol Doesn't the thing automatically go up and down anyway? It just seems if their going to spend 8 million bucks might as well get a gondola. I still can't get over how much money that is for a lift. What does a standard lift cost?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 12, 2014)

skifree said:


> You have serious issues



+1


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 12, 2014)

skifree said:


> You have serious issues



Agreed!


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

To put the cost in perspective. Powder ridge...the entire ski area with 4 old lifts was purchased for 700k and the state granted 500k for upgrades. 8 MILLION for ONE lift? Crazy. lol


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 12, 2014)

When can we get snowlover banned from contributing totally useless drivel to this community?

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 12, 2014)

The line was always too long when i was there to ride it. If it gets more yuppy families to come to your mountain then i guess it could be worth it.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

skifree said:


> You have serious issues



+1


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> When can we get snowlover banned from contributing totally useless drivel to this community?
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


You do realize that "banning" is a joke anyway to someone who knows computers. Even you block the ip, anyone can just rebound in off a proxy server. I couldnt' be bothered doing that. But I'm just saying. 

You can easily add me to your ignore list....why not do that instead of making personal attacks which the morderator asked you not to?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Anyone ridden that thing yet? Seems completely absurd marketing tool to get nyc yuppies. Is the thing even heated inside? *Seems completely pointless if it's not heated*. And your feet and legs would be exposed anyway if it was heated. I'm sorry, but I like being outside and going up on the chair lift instead of looking through some stupid blue bubble. If it's that cold that I can't handle the cold wind, then I'd rather just ride a gondola and be warm inside. Not something that just blocks winds. Oh and that blue bird thing cost over 8 million dollars! How absurd is that. I have no idea how it's possible to spend that much money on one lift. Of course we all pay for that with eventual lift ticket spikes. I'd be more concerend about chairlift safety than hype like a 6 pack(http://blog.ctnews.com/snowzone/2010/12/29/chair-lift-accident-raises-concerns/) Lucky no one died. No reason a chair lift should ever fall.



You should wear a helmet more often!!!

The Bluebird with the bubble down covers all but essentially your boots and skis/ board in a full backed, comfortable unlike any other chairlift in the East, seat and operates in winds of higher velocity than "regular" chairs can (I rode it over 30 times the last 2 days alone in wind gusts over 40mph that shutdown other "traditional" lifts at Mount Snow). I also rode it almost 20 times in the rain yesterday (no way I would of made 20+ runs -I did take a few on an open high speed quad with my son too yesterday) without the bubble yesterday!

I can't tell you the number of times I've ridden the Bluebird with other people commenting how great it is to NOT have to take your skis/ board off and still ride in protected comfort - even today that happened a few times) vs. Riding in a gondola.

The bluebird has been a business draw to Mount Snow in now its 3rd year of operation.

 You, snowlover, have some SERIOUS negativity issues combined with a more and more apparent lack of ski industry reality and knowledge.

Ride it before you bash it! Or otherwise just complain about snowmaking in my actual home state of CT!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

drjeff said:


> You should wear a helmet more often!!!
> 
> The Bluebird with the bubble down covers all but essentially your boots and skis/ board in a full backed, comfortable unlike any other chairlift in the East, seat and operates in winds of higher velocity than "regular" chairs can (I rode it over 30 times the last 2 days alone in wind gusts over 40mph that shutdown other "traditional" lifts at Mount Snow). I also rode it almost 20 times in the rain yesterday (no way I would of made 20+ runs -I did take a few on an open high speed quad with my son too yesterday) without the bubble yesterday!
> 
> ...



I know we are paying for yuppie crap like that that I don't need. 8 million. enough said. Man up....it's just some wind.  I'll be at magic anyway where we don't need that. I don't care about ski industry catering to rich people. it doesnt' mean shit to me. Just giving my 2 cents.

 Onto next thread.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Anyone ridden that thing yet? 1. Seems completely absurd marketing tool to get nyc yuppies. 2. Is the thing even heated inside? *Seems completely pointless if it's not heated*. 3. And your feet and legs would be exposed anyway if it was heated. 4. I'm sorry, but I like being outside and going up on the chair lift instead of looking through some stupid blue bubble. 5. If it's that cold that I can't handle the cold wind, then I'd rather just ride a gondola and be warm inside. Not something that just blocks winds. 6. Oh and that blue bird thing cost over 8 million dollars! How absurd is that. I have no idea how it's possible to spend that much money on one lift. 7. Of course we all pay for that with eventual lift ticket spikes.8.  I'd be more concerend about chairlift safety than hype like a 6 pack(http://blog.ctnews.com/snowzone/2010/12/29/chair-lift-accident-raises-concerns/) Lucky no one died. No reason a chair lift should ever fall.



1. Yes, it is a marketing tool, and although I have not seen the numbers, based on weekend crowds it has worked VERY well in attracting people.
2. Not heated, but it doesn't have to be.  It is very warm inside the bubble.  
3. I've never complained about my legs/feet getting cold.
4. Don't like looking through a stupid blue bubble?  Guess you don't like looking through stupid _____(insert color of your goggles here) colored goggles either.
5. Gondolas are annoying on nearly every level.  Bubbles are 10x better.
6. The lift cost a lot because:
              Lot's of blasting had to be done.
              A large barn had to be built.
              Trees and earth were removed (they removed a small hill).
              The lift is very long at over 7,300 feet.  Most detachable lifts are 4,000 to 6,000 feet long.
7. Tickets have risen 6$ since the building of the Bluebird.  
8. Why are you citing an accident that happened 4 years ago on an ancient double chair at one of the most wind-prone mountains in the East? 

And lastly, how can you have an opinion if you haven't ridden the damn thing yet?


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

What's next a chinawoman giving you back rubs in a bubble on the lift chair? Just give me some powder and an old double and I'm good to go!


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

ss20 said:


> 1. Yes, it is a marketing tool, and although I have not seen the numbers, based on weekend crowds it has worked VERY well in attracting people.
> 2. Not heated, but it doesn't have to be.  It is very warm inside the bubble.
> 3. I've never complained about my legs/feet getting cold.
> 4. Don't like looking through a stupid blue bubble?  Guess you don't like looking through stupid _____(insert color of your goggles here) colored goggles either.
> ...



I gave my reasons. 
8)Because I'm saying the only thing I care about is safety.

Mount snow(and almost all of vt) lift tickets are a rip off and this another cost that consumers(yuppy millionaires from nyc) and normal people like me will PAY them for.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Yeah you do, unless you want to fight with 5 other people. lol Doesn't the thing automatically go up and down anyway? It just seems if their going to spend 8 million bucks might as well get a gondola. I still can't get over how much money that is for a lift. What does a standard lift cost?



WRONG!!!! 

its the choice of folks to put it up or down, and on many days, unless for wind reasons and people are instructed to put then down, a majority go "bubble up" (which also ends up blocking a bunch of wind BTW).

Additionally a non bubble 7,200ft high speed quad would of been over 5 million dollars to install, and the final price tag included Leitner- Poma both including 170+ new chairs for the grand summit express quad (much more comfy than the 25yr old or so old Yan quad chairs) and L-P building a superstructure around the base terminal of the Grand Summit whereas the other lift company that bid the project, Doppylmayr-CTEC wouldn't do either the new chairs or terminal enclosure.

 Once again, your ignorance shines through!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

> Doesn't the thing automatically go up and down anyway?





drjeff said:


> WRONG!!!!
> 
> its the choice of folks to put it up or down, and on many days, unless for wind reasons and people are instructed to put then down, a majority go "bubble up" (which also ends up blocking a bunch of wind BTW).
> 
> ...



One again....it was a question! Notice the question mark. Got to love it when you ask a QUESTION and people jump all over you to prove you wrong when it was  QUESTION. God you are desperate to "prove me wrong" since you can't handle my helmet opinion and the fact that I had all kinds of data/evidence that northern vt resorts exageratte their snowfall, and finally that you can ski blues in pow!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2014)

Lastly, that article you referenced about the sugarloaf derailment of a 20+yr old fixed grip double has about as much relevance to a new high speed six pack with far more safety monitoring features as trying to compare a 1970 mustang with a 2014 mustang - they're both mustang's, but that's all they have in common!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Jan 12, 2014)

Let's just all stop feeding into this Axis II diagnosis.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

My talking points on the bubble are *my* opinion....there's no "proving me wrong".


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> My talking points on the bubble are *my* opinion....there's no "proving me wrong".



Then don't ride the chair if you don't like it.  Problem solved.  If you don't use it, what's left to complain about?


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Lastly, that article you referenced about the sugarloaf derailment of a 20+yr old fixed grip double has about as much relevance to a new high speed six pack with far more safety monitoring features as trying to compare a 1970 mustang with a 2014 mustang - they're both mustang's, but that's all they have in common!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


Weren't their some lift failures at whistler with modern high speed detachables?(this is a question) You're desperate dude to "prove" me wrong.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Then don't ride the chair if you don't like it.  Problem solved.  If you don't use it, what's left to complain about?



The money....that will be passed onto consumers for "fluff". Sort of like whena  ski area starts adding condo's. Wish we had all those old small ski area's back


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> If you don't use it, what's left to complain about?



Wasteful spending drives up the cost of skiing... and putting so many skiers on the hill means the pow gets chewed up faster so we can't all enjoy it.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> Wasteful spending drives up the cost of skiing... and putting so many skiers on the hill means the pow gets chewed up faster so we can't all enjoy it.



I can't believe somebody on here actually got my logic on one issue. lol


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> I'll be at magic anyway



if you are worried about lift failures and safety Magic may not be the place for you.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Weren't their some lift failures at whistler with modern high speed detachables?(this is a question).



Yes, but the faulty technology used on that lift and similar lifts was replaced and hasn't been used since.  That lift company, Yan, went bankrupt after.  Yan has no connections to Leitner-Poma (the manufacturer of the Bluebird) other then Yan worked for Poma in the 60s for a short time.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> The money....that will be passed onto consumers for "fluff". Sort of like whena  ski area starts adding condo's. Wish we had all those old small ski area's back





gmcunni said:


> Wasteful spending drives up the cost of skiing... and putting so many skiers on the hill means the pow gets chewed up faster so we can't all enjoy it.



Then don't ski Mount Snow.  Lots of options in the Northeast.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Then don't ski Mount Snow.  Lots of options in the Northeast.



Closest one to me and big mountain  And they leave powder ungroomed. You do realize I'm just venting on a forum right? There's no point in calling mt snow and complaining about that. They could careless about poor/middle class ski bum's being able to ski. That's their business plan to make as much money as possible and nyc is a target market.
Oh and it's not opinion that installing lifts like that increase costs. 

It IS opinion that I don't like that.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Then don't ski Mount Snow.  Lots of options in the Northeast.



i like mt snow and my csc discount gets me good prices.   i'm hoping the weather turns and i get there next weekend.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> if you are worried about lift failures and safety Magic may not be the place for you.



That's too bad. I would think lift safety would be a number 1 concern at any ski area. Slow...understand. Not safe? That's unacceptable. Don't they have the state checking that out/inspections?


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> i like mt snow and my csc discount gets me good prices.   i'm hoping the weather turns and i get there next weekend.



How much is the membership? and what does it save you at ct mountains?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 12, 2014)

On my one trip to Mountain Snow, I rode the bluebird a few times.  It was a cold, somewhat windy day (founders day).  It was nice to get out of the wind, which is much appreciated when you are not generating much body heat, but sometimes I'd rather just use the ski on canyon lift.  I'd rather be cold than wait in line!  For me, I could take or leave the bubble.  Of more importance to me is the terrain serviced by the lift.  I would rather ride the north face lifts, because I would rather ski that terrain!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Weren't their some lift failures at whistler with modern high speed detachables?(this is a question) You're desperate dude to "prove" me wrong.



Those would be 25+ year old Yan high speed quads which were retrofitted across the world DECADES ago after the grip failures. Once again 1970 vs 2014 mustang

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> How much is the membership? and what does it save you at ct mountains?



depends on the club you join,   there are dozens of clubs that are part of the CSC (ct ski council) group.  I joined one with no benefits other than discounts, CAST.  The cost is $15 for Family membership + $1 per person the first year to cover the card you need.  Other clubs have houses or do trips.  I'll eventually join a club with a house, probably the one @ Sugarbush.   http://www.skiclub.com/Default.aspx?uc=JoinAClub


All clubs that are affiliated with CSC have discount "awareness" days all season long at various mountains - http://www.skiclub.com/documents/AW1314.pdf


They also have "everyday" discounts at a few mountains, Mount Snow being one.  http://www.skiclub.com/documents/CSCsedis14.doc
At Mount snow you get the daily group rate. the link in the doc is wrong, go here http://mountsnow.com/groupsales/group-ski-outings


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Oh and it's not opinion that installing lifts like that increase costs.



Sure it is. Have you ever taken a business class or ran a business?  If you have, you wouldn't make such a foolish statement; implying that it's fact not opinion that installing lifts like that increases costs.  It also show you have a fundamental lack of understanding (more lack of observation/experience) about the skiing industry.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 12, 2014)

I've not ridden it but would be pretty stoked to have one of these as a primary lift at my local hill...You spend more time riding lifts than skiing, might as well ride in style. Excessive? Maybe considering money needs to be spent in other places (wildcat). With the kind of dough Mt Snow brings in though they need to be competitive and lift and snowmaking are first and foremost IMO. They do a good job at this.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 12, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Search is your friend: http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/104935-Mount-Snow-Opening-Day-12-10-2011-Bluebird-Express





Snowlover said:


> Anyone ridden that thing yet? Seems completely absurd marketing tool to get nyc yuppies. Is the thing even heated inside? *Seems completely pointless if it's not heated*. And your feet and legs would be exposed anyway if it was heated. I'm sorry, but I like being outside and going up on the chair lift instead of looking through some stupid blue bubble. If it's that cold that I can't handle the cold wind, then I'd rather just ride a gondola and be warm inside. Not something that just blocks winds. Oh and that blue bird thing cost over 8 million dollars! How absurd is that. I have no idea how it's possible to spend that much money on one lift. Of course we all pay for that with eventual lift ticket spikes. I'd be more concerend about chairlift safety than hype like a 6 pack(http://blog.ctnews.com/snowzone/2010/12/29/chair-lift-accident-raises-concerns/) Lucky no one died. No reason a chair lift should ever fall.





Snowlover said:


> Yeah you do, unless you want to fight with 5 other people. lol Doesn't the thing automatically go up and down anyway? It just seems if their going to spend 8 million bucks might as well get a gondola. I still can't get over how much money that is for a lift. What does a standard lift cost?



I was about to say welcome to 2011.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 12, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> depends on the club you join,   there are dozens of clubs that are part of the CSC (ct ski council) group.  I joined one with no benefits other than discounts, CAST.  The cost is $15 for Family membership + $1 per person the first year to cover the card you need.  Other clubs have houses or do trips.  I'll eventually join a club with a house, probably the one @ Sugarbush.   http://www.skiclub.com/Default.aspx?uc=JoinAClub
> 
> All clubs that are affiliated with CSC have discount "awareness" days all season long at various mountains - http://www.skiclub.com/documents/AW1314.pdf
> 
> ...



CSC is not the only ski council that gets these discounts. I know for a  fact that NY (Metropolitan SC), NJ & PA get the same discounts. I'm  sure other councils in the northeast are the same. I just skied Stowe Fri. on one of their appreciation days & my club is not a member of CSC. Also all these councils get the same discount ticket coupons that CSC gets, they purchase them together.


----------



## Edd (Jan 12, 2014)

snoseek said:


> I've not ridden it but would be pretty stoked to have one of these as a primary lift at my local hill...You spend more time riding lifts than skiing, might as well ride in style. Excessive? Maybe considering money needs to be spent in other places (wildcat). With the kind of dough Mt Snow brings in though they need to be competitive and lift and snowmaking are first and foremost IMO. They do a good job at this.



That just made me fantasize about a bubble lift at Wildcat. Sweeeet.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> CSC is not the only ski council that gets these discounts.



i know, i just live in and belong to the CT club so i only can speak to/reference that one.. snowy lives in CT too.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 12, 2014)

Edd said:


> That just made me fantasize about a bubble lift at Wildcat. Sweeeet.


Makes me nostalgic for the bondo box gondolas! Oh man the horrible things we did in those as teenagers!


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> depends on the club you join,   there are dozens of clubs that are part of the CSC (ct ski council) group.  I joined one with no benefits other than discounts, CAST.  The cost is $15 for Family membership + $1 per person the first year to cover the card you need.  Other clubs have houses or do trips.  I'll eventually join a club with a house, probably the one @ Sugarbush.   http://www.skiclub.com/Default.aspx?uc=JoinAClub
> 
> 
> All clubs that are affiliated with CSC have discount "awareness" days all season long at various mountains - http://www.skiclub.com/documents/AW1314.pdf
> ...


Thanks. I'm joining one next year.


----------



## Tin (Jan 12, 2014)

If we.followed your logic Stratton lift tickets would be hundreds of dollars given all their six packs and gondola and Smuggs should.cost about.$20.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> lol.....
> Of course it increases cost. It cost 8 million vs how much for a double? Common sense....if you increase spending(ie lifts/fancy lodge ect) then you have to increase revenue, which is done by increasing lift ticket prices. That's why most hills that don't have super fancy high speed quads/bubbles like magic/berkshire east are MUCH cheaper.





Snowlover said:


> Are you trying to imply there's NO correlation between lift ticket price and how extensive ski area services/lifts/development ect. are? Don't have to be an MBA to understand that.(and a lot of mba's lack common sense sometimes anyway...lol)



Okay, so you do have zero experience in business and haven't observed the ski industry much.

Yes, Mount Snow could raise their ticket prices to cover the cost of their $8M investment in a new lift *OR *they could keep prices the same and hope that the new amenity attracts more visitors to raise their revenue to cover the cost of the lift.   This is basic business 101 knowledge young grasshopper that isn't rooted in fact.  It's a choice every business makes when they invest in their product.

Pricing in the ski industry is highly fluid and the goal is always to make as much money as possible; no matter if it's a mom and pop ski area like your beloved Powder Ridge or a major Northeastern resort packed with amenities like Mountain Snow. 

Don't believe me?  Here's three examples of how capital investment in ski business didn't result in increased ticket prices.

1. Jay Peak.  They've invested more money in their product than every ski area in the East over the past decade, save for Stowe.  Well North of $100M, which makes the $8M Mountain Snow spent on their chairlift look like pocket change.  Jay has lowered their lift ticket prices in recent years.  Tickets are $69 a day there, cheaper than just about any major ski area in the east despite all that investment.

2. Vail and their Epic pass.  They offered a season pass to several mountains for dirt cheap despite investing 100s of millions of dollars across all their resorts.

3. American Skiing Company - completely crashed the season pass market in the Northeast.  Season pass prices today at most major ski resorts are just barely starting to return to their historic highs in the early 2000s.  

So, my friend, no, investing $8M in a lift does not always equal increased lift ticket cost.  Business 101.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 12, 2014)

Well said deadhead


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Okay, so you do have zero experience in business and haven't observed the ski industry much.
> 
> Yes, Mount Snow could raise their ticket prices to cover the cost of their $8M investment in a new lift *OR *they could keep prices the same and hope that the new amenity attracts more visitors to raise their revenue to cover the cost of the lift.   This is basic business 101 knowledge young grasshopper that isn't rooted in fact.  It's a choice every business makes when they invest in their product.
> 
> ...


There's no such thing anymore as a mom/pop operation. You have to be a multimillionaire.(unless it's a tow rope and I don't even see those anymore)


Jay peak has a distance issue. It's why it's tickets are cheaper. It's also why they try to market it as the alta of the east when it's really not nearly as snowy as they claim

Vail made a tactical decision about people spending money on other stuff while at their resorts.(ie popcorn at movie theaters)

You also have to remember mt snow is expensive to begin with. So they have to do upgrades to remain competitive and be able to continue charging that high shelf price.

LOL...I can't be bothered debating this anymore, but I'll leave you with this " do your really believe there's NO correlation between lift ticket price and how extensive ski area services/lifts/development ect. are?" All you need to do is look at the majority of ski area's and this becomes crystal clear. You took a bad spot in the debate by saying that and are now trying to save face trying to find examples. LOL. just look at the majority. Spending more money = having to charge more. Business 101


----------



## skifree (Jan 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Okay, so you do have zero experience in business and haven't observed the ski industry much.
> 
> Yes, Mount Snow could raise their ticket prices to cover the cost of their $8M investment in a new lift *OR *they could keep prices the same and hope that the new amenity attracts more visitors to raise their revenue to cover the cost of the lift.   This is basic business 101 knowledge young grasshopper that isn't rooted in fact.  It's a choice every business makes when they invest in their product.
> 
> ...


That was a nice pass.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 12, 2014)

I heard of Mountain Snow but were this MT snow?


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 12, 2014)

Stop feeding the troll...


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

oh and 70 bucks for a lift ticket is outrageous. That's not what I'd call cheap. Catamount has 20 dollar tickets on monday....30 weekdays. Hell snow ridge charges 18 bucks on weekdays


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> There's no such thing anymore as a mom/pop operation. You have to be a multimillionaire.(unless it's a tow rope and I don't even see those anymore)
> 
> 
> Jay peak has a distance issue. It's why it's tickets are cheaper. It's also why they try to market it as the alta of the east when it's really not nearly as snowy as they claim



You do you realize Jay is two hours from one of the larger Metro areas in North America.  You do realize they were averaging 300K skier visits before all this investment and now average closer to 400K and dropped their ticket prices.



Snowlover said:


> Vail made a tactical decision about people spending money on other stuff while at their resorts.(ie popcorn at movie theaters)



Oh......so maybe millions in investments in lifts don't equal increased ticket prices.  Maybe, just maybe there's more to the ski business than the price of lift tickets.......

Sorry dude.  Don't know what to tell you.  You said it was fact that investing in lifts raises ticket prices.  I factually proved you wrong by providing examples.

I have nothing left to say.....point proven.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh and bromley has 49 buck mid week lift tickets so jay peak is not cheapest at all. What's magic charge? In the 40's right?


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> You do you realize Jay is two hours from one of the larger Metro areas in North America.  You do realize they were averaging 300K skier visits before all this investment and now average closer to 400K and dropped their ticket prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And i provided a few examples proving you wrong! LOL....It's all about "proving me wrong".
There's no comparison money wise between being close to montreal and nyc/boston/ct. Also, the quebecer's can go to mont sain anne and other area's and don't have to cross an international border. Of course some still visit, but there's competeition is my point.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Jay peak has a distance issue. It's why it's tickets are cheaper. It's also why they try to market it as the alta of the east when it's really not nearly as snowy as they claim



Not nearly as snowy? My uncle lives in jay and its as snowy as they claim. When a resort has its own weather system from the rest of the state and can get 3' in a day then they can claim how snowy it is. Maybe you've just never been there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2014)

reading comprehension.  no where did I say Jay was the "cheapest"

and comparing their prices to Catamount, Powder Ridge and Bromley makes you look really foolish.

That's like comparing the price of a BMW 7 series with a Scion sedan.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Jay peak has a distance issue. It's why it's tickets are cheaper. It's also why they try to market it as the alta of the east when it's really not nearly as snowy as they claim



Not if you live in Canada where a majority of their business comes from. Smuggs hasn't installed a new lift in 50 years yet their ticket prices are higher than Jay's.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2014)

ss20 said:


> And lastly, *how can you have an opinion if you haven't ridden the damn thing *yet?



You're talking about a guy who cant even ski in trees, yet offers advise, opinions, and expertise on tree skiing.



gmcunni said:


> *if you are worried about lift failures and safety Magic may not be the place for you.*



The lack of knowledge is as comical as it is staggering. lol



deadheadskier said:


> 1.* Jay Peak.  They've invested more money in their product than every ski area in the East* over the past decade, save for Stowe.



Poor example.

Artificial manipulation of the market ≠ normal free market private practices.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> oh and 70 bucks for a lift ticket is outrageous. That's not what I'd call cheap. Catamount has 20 dollar tickets on monday....30 weekdays. Hell snow ridge charges 18 bucks on weekdays



I'd stick to those places then if price is your only barometer of value. Have fun.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> lol.....
> Of course it increases cost. It cost 8 million vs how much for a double? Common sense....if you increase spending(ie lifts/fancy lodge ect) then you have to increase revenue, which is done by increasing lift ticket prices. That's why most hills that don't have super fancy high speed quads/bubbles like magic/berkshire east are MUCH cheaper.



Are you seriously advocating a fixed grip double to replace the fixed grip triple that was there before for a major mountain that needed extra base area lift capacity? Let alone a mountain that does 40 or so million in annual revenues??? 

If anything with the Bluebird you could fault Mount Snow for NOT placing the maximum number of chairs on the haul rope (which would of been about 150) instead of the 102 that they did to both increase capacity in a needed way over the old summit local fixed grip triple (the BB carrys an extra 600 an hour over the local, but could carry another 1200 an hour if they maxed its capacity out) and generate public interest to attract more businesd

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> Not nearly as snowy? My uncle lives in jay and its as snowy as they claim. When a resort has its own weather system from the rest of the state and can get 3' in a day then they can claim how snowy it is. Maybe you've just never been there.


LOL,......please read and educate yourself:  http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...now/page9?highlight=average+snowfall+tug+hill

I'm not going to repeat the same shit over again. Look at the precip maps/look at radar(which can pick up a thunderstorm so could easily pick up the non-existent jay cloud)


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

blah blah....I said my piece. You said yours Going in circles about bluebird.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 12, 2014)

Isn't this thread about the bluebird express?  I'm confused... !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> LOL,......please read and educate yourself:  http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...now/page9?highlight=average+snowfall+tug+hill
> 
> I'm not going to repeat the same shit over again. Look at the precip maps/look at radar(which can pick up a thunderstorm so could easily pick up the non-existent jay cloud)



Hahaahhaahahaha have you ever been there? Seriously? Do you know anything about the weather? That ignore button is looking better every minute.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2014)

Greg said:


> In 10+ years of skiing, I've never had a problem, or known anyone too. Could be due to the fact that my first few sets of skis were pretty crappy. I used to lock my skis, but no longer. Be careful where you leave them, i.e. don't prop them along the side of the lodge where someone can grab them on the way out. I try to keep mine amongst many other skis on a rack as far from the base area exits as possible.



As a Mount Snow season passholder who has missed less than 10 weekends of skiing/riding operations since the Bluebird first opened in December of 2011, I can 100% say that it has increased skier visits! Even today I rode it 3 times with people who had never ridden it before and couldn't stop remarking how great a lift it was comfort wise and how cool it was that it opened itself at the summit - I'm guessing that some of them at least tell their friends how great the Bluebird is (and in business word of mouth good publicity is priceless!) and that generates more business for Mount Snow. The desired effect!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> Hahaahhaahahaha have you ever been there? Seriously? Do you know anything about the weather? That ignore button is looking better every minute.


Why would I need to be there? In order to tell, I'd have to measure every single storm 24 hours a day like a proper weather station.(as they do at mansfield) You people don't even understand basic climate statistics, which is why these resorts can take advantage of your lack of knowledge. 

Then HIT IT baby. What you waiting for?


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

drjeff said:


> As a Mount Snow season passholder who has missed less than 10 weekends of skiing/riding operations since the Bluebird first opened in December of 2011, I can 100% say that it has increased skier visits! Even today I rode it 3 times with people who had never ridden it before and couldn't stop remarking how great a lift it was comfort wise and how cool it was that it opened itself at the summit - I'm guessing that some of them at least tell their friends how great the Bluebird is (and in business word of mouth good publicity is priceless!) and that generates more business for Mount Snow. The desired effect!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


If true, another reason I hate the bluebird. LOL As if mount snow wasn't crowded enough. Just get me to the west and a season pass so i don't have to deal with you people anymroe  LOL

SMALLER SKI AREAS THAT SPEND LESS ON FLUFF LIKE BLUEBIRD ARE GENERALLY CHEAPER. OK I HAVE A LIFE. CAN'T DEBATE THIS ANYMORE. LOL


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2014)

epic thread


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Why would I need to be there? In order to tell, I'd have to measure every single storm 24 hours a day like a proper weather station. You people don't even understand basic climate statistics, which is why these resorts can take advantage of your lack of knowledge.
> 
> Then HIT IT baby. What you waiting for?



If you think precip maps are the end all be all then it shows how little knowledge you have. Honestly you make yourself sound very uneducated and someone that cant be wrong in any situation in any setting.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Just get me to the west and a season pass so i don't have to deal with you people anymroe  LOL



Is that a promise?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> *have you ever been there? Seriously? Do you know anything about the weather?*



Orographic lift is a fraud. 

 That whole moon landing in 1969 was faked too.




Snowlover said:


> *You people don't even understand basic climate statistics, which is why these resorts can take advantage of your lack of knowledge. *
> 
> Then HIT IT baby. What you waiting for?



((((((((Looks at calendar........wonders how much long this experiment continues)))))


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Orographic lift is a fraud.
> 
> That whole moon landing in 1969 was faked too.
> 
> ...



Orographic lift/upslope happens across all the spine of the green mountains. Most of it happens over the Mansfield area as can clearly be seen in precip map. There's no maximum near jay. The longer the ridge line compared to a solo peak where air can go around, the more air is forced upward, which is why a platuea like tug hill is so effective.(lake effect added on maximisez the effect WAY more) The microclimate jay claims is the same exact one basically across the entire northern greens. Nothing special and if you watch the radar you'll see.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Orographic lift/upslope happens across all the spine of the green mountains. Most of it happens over the Mansfield area as can clearly be seen in precip map.



Back to those precip maps. Every post you make shows your stupidity more and more. And back to being a radar junky.


----------



## mbedle (Jan 12, 2014)

Can we all just agree to not let 7 pages of forums be used up by these kind of posts. I feel like I'm reading the cnn.com comments. Snowlover, best of luck to you. Hope you ultimately enjoy your time out here in the east. Yes, as you made it clear, man made snow sucks, bubble lifts suck, ticket prices sucks, everything east coast sucks... I, for one, love it here and would not change it for anything. We are tough, thick skinned and willing and able to deal with the unpredictable winter weather and all things that come with the east coast.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Orographic lift/upslope happens across all the spine of the green mountains. Most of it happens over the Mansfield area as can clearly be seen in precip map. There's no maximum near jay. The longer the ridge line compared to a solo peak where air can go around, the more air is forced upward, which is why a platuea like tug hill is so effective.(lake effect added on maximisez the effect WAY more) The microclimate jay claims is the same exact one basically across the entire northern greens. Nothing special and if you watch the radar you'll see.



Sure I agree don't go to Jay they don't get natural your 150% correct.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Orographic lift/upslope happens across all the spine of the green mountains. Most of it happens over the Mansfield area as can clearly be seen in precip map. There's no maximum near jay. The longer the ridge line compared to a solo peak where air can go around, the more air is forced upward, which is why a platuea like tug hill is so effective.(lake effect added on maximisez the effect WAY more) The microclimate jay claims is the same exact one basically across the entire northern greens. Nothing special and if you watch the radar you'll see.




The above post is a great example of why I don't comment on things like art history.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2014)

What would I know about Mount Snow anyway? I've only skied here since '85, been a seasonal skier here since '01, owned here since '07 and have 21 days there this season to date, over 150 rides on the Bluebird this season and on a first name basis with essentially all the Mount Snow management (and a ton of other Mount Snow employees and general Deerfield Valley business owners and employees too)

You may be a snowlover, but you don't know cr@p about Mount Snow! 

Let this go and move on to your next asinine rant please!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello Snowlover.  My opinion?  Alpine Zone is a collection of jerks. This forum will welcome you warmly : http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2014)

Edd said:


> Hello Snowlover.  My opinion? * Alpine Zone is a collection of jerks. This forum will welcome you warmly *: http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/



I'm assuming he already has at least 2,000 posts on TG.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

mbedle said:


> Can we all just agree to not let 7 pages of forums be used up by these kind of posts. I feel like I'm reading the cnn.com comments. Snowlover, best of luck to you. Hope you ultimately enjoy your time out here in the east. Yes, as you made it clear, man made snow sucks, bubble lifts suck, ticket prices sucks, everything east coast sucks... I, for one, love it here and would not change it for anything. We are tough, thick skinned and willing and able to deal with the unpredictable winter weather and all things that come with the east coast.


I LOVE skiing the east coast when it's on.  I don't really see what my arguments have to do with that.(saying the west is better doesn't mean I don't like skiing here!...saying jay peak gets way less than 375 doesn't mean it doesn't get a lot of snow for the east)


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> Back to those precip maps. Every post you make shows your stupidity more and more. And back to being a radar junky.



And your official nws data proving me wrong? All the data backs my argument. The only argument you have is what the resort claims. No way you can know how much snow without measuring every event 24/7. Hell you could ski 2 feet of snow in ct. Doesn't mean we get dumped on like that regularly.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> And your official nws data proving me wrong? All the data backs my argument. The only argument you have is what the resort claims. No way you can know how much snow without measuring every event 24/7. Hell you could ski 2 feet of snow in ct. Doesn't mean we get dumped on like that regularly.



I have family that lives less than a mile from the hill. 
Maybe its the way you write things here thats the problem. It seems everyone takes the things you say and interprets them differently than the way you would like them too.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> I have family that lives less than a mile from the hill.
> Maybe its the way you write things here thats the problem. It seems everyone takes the things you say and interprets them differently than the way you would like them too.


 Do they measure the snow? Are they official nws spotters who travel to mid elevation at jay peak and measure multiple times throughout the day during every storm in a relatively wind protected area? Jay peak gets LOTS of snow. Probably almost 200 inches a year. That's a lot of snow. 375 is out of the box. Places like Alta have official nws data backing up the resorts claim. Jay peak has data that points against it. The most snow EVER measured in the state of vt in a single season was 322 inches at mansfield. EVER! All time record. Tug hill got 466 inches at hooker, ny in one season.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 12, 2014)

You snowy non lover been post here or as some one else I bet. He just loved being a pain in the ass. He or she gets off on it would be my guess.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## mlctvt (Jan 12, 2014)

wow, I don't tune in for a few hours and this is what I miss! Damn. 

I'm a Mount Snow regular, all I can say is when it was cold a few weeks ago the Bubble chair kept me skiing for 4-5 hours straight with no breaks. Ive never done that before with temps below 5 degrees plus added wind too. I also skied the north face but not being in the wind all the time on the ride up on the front side makes an incredible difference on very cold windy days. I'm sure the mountain is also happy they made the investment! 

Nothing else to add now since everyone else pretty much covered it all.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> View attachment 10321



wiser words may never have been spoken

:lol:


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Oh and bromley has 49 buck mid week lift tickets so jay peak is not cheapest at all. What's magic charge? In the 40's right?



Yeah but Magic has occasional twigs sticking up from the base. I don't think you could handle such extremes.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> View attachment 10321



Unless you're around a bunch of assholes....then you're around a bunch of assholes. Assholes tend to congregate among each other. I don't see them all day. Just on some internet forums.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

Bene288 said:


> Yeah but Magic has occasional twigs sticking up from the base. I don't think you could handle such extremes.


Yeah, that's a little too hardcore for me.

So bromley it is


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Yeah, that's a little too hardcore for me.
> 
> So bromley it is



bromley on a warm sunny day is awesome!


----------



## gregnye (Jan 12, 2014)

Edd said:


> That just made me fantasize about a bubble lift at Wildcat. Sweeeet.



I would love this too--but they would never do this--there would be soooo many more wind-holds (and that chair is already way low to the ground as it is--they'd have to basically make it as low as a T-bar lol)


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2014)

mlctvt said:


> wow, I don't tune in for a few hours and this is what I miss! Damn.


Me too!  
Having suffered three pages of readings, I have a few reactions, none of which you want to hear!
- I find snowlover to be provocative, creating some interesting dialog, with plenty to disagree on.  Makes for better reading.  I don't find him antagonistic at all.  I can't say I agree with him on many points, but let's show some civility.  Do you really want this to turn into a TGR bash-fest?
- Can we keep the personal insults out of this and just focus on the facts?  I wouldn't be so nauseous and you guys wouldn't be so defensive!  And from what I've seen and read snowlover actually has done a pretty good job focusing on the issue (facts or opinion, I don't care).
- Help me with why capital investments don't incur cost.  Unless you are paying outright in cash, there is debt service, no?  Depreciation? Yes.  In terms of where  you bury that cost, that's a separate issue.  I agree that ticket price is set on what the market will bear.  But you can bury that cost in real estate, golf courses, cheeseburgers and other operations.

- Now, back to the Mount Snow bubble wrap .  I've ridden it only twice.  The only time I appreciated it was when the windchill made me cover my face.  I rode it with one crew who left it up until the winds picked up near the top, at which time we put it down.  That works for me. 

- I've skied Mt. Snow, on the average, once per season for the past 20 years.  I also tend to ski about 10 other areas per season.  I'll never be a passholder.  What I've noticed over time is that the Mt. Snow skiers and boarders have come to expect a higher level of service.  I see Mt. Snow responding to that.  Every ski area in New England has its own niche, it's own clientele and it's own vibe.  I love that.  It would be dreadful if they all were the same.

Back to the beginning now.  snowlover's initial argument was that $8M (or whatever it was) seems like a lot to invest in one chair that has a bubble. I'll agree, that is a lot of money.  However, Mt. Snow is a business.  If they can get a reasonable return on investment (or not) that is acceptable to management, that's all that's necessary.  If a place like Magic put in a bubble, the ROI would be dreadfully negative because their operation is not broad enough to support the cost.   Look at the places out west that put in Funiculars and other fun modes of transport.  Huge investments.  Could they be served instead by chairlifts?  I suppose, maybe, but those investments have worked out well.  As Dr. Jeckyl (just kidding!)  indicated, it becomes a customer draw.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2014)

gregnye said:


> I would love this too--but they would never do this--there would be soooo many more wind-holds (and that chair is already way low to the ground as it is--they'd have to basically make it as low as a T-bar lol)



If I'm not mistaken, the Bluebird is supposed to run better in the wind than a normal high speed chair.  At least, that's what Dr. Jeff mentioned earlier in the thread. That seems counter intuitive to me though.  You would think the Bubble would just act like a sail in the wind.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Jan 12, 2014)

Wind affected chairs: http://www.krtv.com/news/strong-winds-close-bridger-bowl-ski-area-video-/


----------



## Euler (Jan 12, 2014)

*How to Properly Feed a Troll:*
Trolls will wander into any community from time to time. The larger and more diverse the community, the more likely they are to appear, AND the harder they are to properly identify. Once they appear, they must be dealt with in such a way that both protects the community at large and mitigates the damages the troll can cause before it moves on.
*1. Number One Rule – BE NICE!* Kill it with kindness. If all the members are kind and patient with the troll, then it receives no nourishment and gains no foothold with which to establish itself. It may scramble a little harder after being hit with a round of sheer niceness, but eventually, it will feel starved for real entertainment and move on to riper fields._ This action also has a critical added benefit of making sure the similar but innocent species get the help and acceptance they need and builds the overall good reputation of the community._
*2. Ignore them.* This can be very difficult, but for some it’s the only alternative to the impossible task of being nice. If the trolls are ignored, that will also contribute to a rapid starvation and will have them quickly moving on. And, if one isn’t poking sticks at the trolls, then one isn’t at risk of accidentally poking an innocent with the same stick.
*3. PRIVATELY alert the Community Leaders.* If one suspects a troll, the best way to express that is in private to a moderator or site administrator. They have tools at their disposal that the rest of the community does not have. They can, and will, use these tools to both identify, and root out if necessary, any genuine trolls.
*FEED THE TROLLS!!! Feed them kindness, patience, and compassion. They can’t stomach it and will quickly move on to other hunting grounds.* _Any_other food source, even the war-cry of “Do Not Feed the Trolls” is not only pure enjoyment for them, it is, in the long run, harmful to the very community it wishes to protect.

_from: _http://thereptilereport.com/the-care-and-feeding-of-trolls/


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't go to Mount Snow but I be liking the idea of a bubble chair. With all that you can complain about why complain about something like this? :-?


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> I don't go to Mount Snow but I be liking the idea of a bubble chair. With all that you can complain about why complain about something like this? :-?


 Is it really that much a mystery? I was bored and went to mt snow website and saw this video on bubble chair and it mentioned it cost 8 million and then thought about the obscene lift ticket prices and realized that's the crap I'm paying for.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

Euler said:


> *How to Properly Feed a Troll:*
> Trolls will wander into any community from time to time. The larger and more diverse the community, the more likely they are to appear, AND the harder they are to properly identify. Once they appear, they must be dealt with in such a way that both protects the community at large and mitigates the damages the troll can cause before it moves on.
> *1. Number One Rule – BE NICE!* Kill it with kindness. If all the members are kind and patient with the troll, then it receives no nourishment and gains no foothold with which to establish itself. It may scramble a little harder after being hit with a round of sheer niceness, but eventually, it will feel starved for real entertainment and move on to riper fields._ This action also has a critical added benefit of making sure the similar but innocent species get the help and acceptance they need and builds the overall good reputation of the community._
> *2. Ignore them.* This can be very difficult, but for some it’s the only alternative to the impossible task of being nice. If the trolls are ignored, that will also contribute to a rapid starvation and will have them quickly moving on. And, if one isn’t poking sticks at the trolls, then one isn’t at risk of accidentally poking an innocent with the same stick.
> ...


Honestly, if you guys were nice I'd still be posting the exact same stuff.(just without some personal attacks I laid out before when provoked) I like posting my opinion. The fact that the majority of members think I'm a troll says a lot about your logic or lack thereof and is just another way you guys are wrong about many topics


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Is it really that much a mystery? I was bored and went to mt snow website and saw this video on bubble chair and it mentioned it cost 8 million and then thought about the obscene lift ticket prices and realized that's the crap I'm paying for.



But have you actually gone on it? To many, it may very well be worth the money. 

 It's when I don't feel that I get my money's worth that I get pissed off. The bubble chair looks like it would be a good thing and you are going to pay big bucks to go to a resort then at least it's nice to see the resort investing in things that make the skiing more pleasant. Not freezing to death on a lift sounds good to me.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2014)

Euler said:


> *How to Properly Feed a Troll:*
> Trolls will wander into any community from time to time. The larger and more diverse the community, the more likely they are to appear, AND the harder they are to properly identify. Once they appear, they must be dealt with in such a way that both protects the community at large and mitigates the damages the troll can cause before it moves on.
> *1. Number One Rule – BE NICE!* Kill it with kindness. If all the members are kind and patient with the troll, then it receives no nourishment and gains no foothold with which to establish itself. It may scramble a little harder after being hit with a round of sheer niceness, but eventually, it will feel starved for real entertainment and move on to riper fields._ This action also has a critical added benefit of making sure the similar but innocent species get the help and acceptance they need and builds the overall good reputation of the community._
> *2. Ignore them.* This can be very difficult, but for some it’s the only alternative to the impossible task of being nice. If the trolls are ignored, that will also contribute to a rapid starvation and will have them quickly moving on. And, if one isn’t poking sticks at the trolls, then one isn’t at risk of accidentally poking an innocent with the same stick.
> ...




That was brilliant.




Wavewheeler said:


> *
> To many, it may very well be worth the money. *
> 
> It's when I don't feel that I get my money's worth that I get pissed  off. *The bubble chair looks like it would be a good thing and you are  going to pay big bucks to go to a resort then at least it's nice to see  the resort investing in things that make the skiing more pleasant. *Not  freezing to death on a lift sounds good to me. :wink:



You have to consider that place's clientele, and when you do, it makes perfect sense.   The Mount Snow and Stratton skiers of the world tend to want the coddling, "finer things", and "experience", etc...   If they were solely interested in skiing, lets face it, they wouldnt ski there, they'd suck-it-up and drive a few more hours each way.   And lets be honest for a moment, often it's the skier's wives that are calling these shots, and I bet a lot of those skier's wives LOVE the bubble's warmth and wind-protection.  If you think about how long this lift will last, and it's ability to cater to the clientele, I think Mount Snow is probably 100% correct in this decision and I feel pretty confident the ROI is there.


----------



## billski (Jan 12, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> You would think the Bubble would just act like a sail in the wind.


  Not knowing much, I'd say it should perform like a sail when left open.  The bubbles close automatically for the trip down.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 12, 2014)

Couldn't read all this.. But I'll feed the troll.. Love the bubble- it is THE reason I went to snow a few weeks back when it was really cold and marginal snow- could have gone to okemo with more trails- still marginal snow- but more options- I like snow for the family- but when flying solo i rarely if ever go there unless it jackpotted on a particular storm and magic somehow didn't or if I need to stay close to home and can't hit northern vt----since the bubble I do so more often if it is cold or raining the I ever did before.  So it got a portion of my business snow had previously lost back. 

Call me a p&ssy or a yuppie fine.. I'm too old
To pretend I don't appreciate being more
Comfortable on a lift--- sure ill suffer wind and cold for good snow on better terrain- but not for machines made with no natty trails
Open anywhere.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> If you think about how long this lift will last, and it's ability to cater to the clientele, I think Mount Snow is probably 100% correct in this decision and I feel pretty confident the ROI is there.


Business wise? Yes right decision for rich nyc metro clientele. They'll get their ROI based on the fact that's a big resort. 

Let me put it this way.....simply

I WISH mt snow was not a resort and just simply was old school and catered to skiers. So that's why I'm bitching about bubble chairs and shit.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

Madroch said:


> Couldn't read all this.. But I'll feed the troll.. Love the bubble- it is THE reason I went to snow a few weeks back when it was really cold and marginal snow- could have gone to okemo with more trails- still marginal snow- but more options- I like snow for the family- but when flying solo i rarely if ever go there unless it jackpotted on a particular storm and magic somehow didn't or if I need to stay close to home and can't hit northern vt----since the bubble I do so more often if it is cold or raining the I ever did before.  So it got a portion of my business snow had previously lost back.
> 
> Call me a p&ssy or a yuppie fine.. I'm too old
> To pretend I don't appreciate being more
> ...


The p&ssy comment was a joke.
I don't like to be freezing cold either to be honest, who does? Just don't want to pay up the ass to stay warm.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> That was brilliant  If they were solely interested in skiing, lets face it, they wouldnt ski there, they'd suck-it-up and drive a few more hours each way.   .


Oh yeah real brilliant. Harvard should give him a scholarship
I wouldn't suck it up a drive a few more hours and I'm just interested in skiing. I'm sorry, but hour and hours of driving is exhausting after/before then skiing for hours. I don't have the energy for that. I want to enjoy myself not half kill myself.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 12, 2014)

If I'm going to ski and just ski I don't much care about amenities. When I go by myself to ski I'll sleep in a dump of a hotel and live on junk food to get in as much skiing as I can. 

But if I'm taking my family on a trip up to Vermont and staying multiple days then I want a variety of things. I want a nice hotel, good food and a nice overall skiing experience. I don't mind paying a bit extra if I have to, as long as I feel I'm getting what I paid for. 

I think Mount Snow knows what and who they are catering to and are investing in what they think can bring in more business. And let's face it, yuppies have money and spend it and they want and expect "bling" so if they are getting it and are happy then what's the problem?

 You, as the consumer, can decide if it's what you want. If you feel like you are getting ripped off then go elsewhere. Fortunately there's a lot of variety and options out there. 

IMO you can never have too many options. Choice is a good thing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> I WISH mt snow was not a resort and just simply was old school and catered to skiers. So that's why I'm bitching about bubble chairs and shit.



Then drive further up the road to Magic.  Problem solved


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> Where I live I almost always have to get a hotel room. Everything is at least 2 hours away, except for Mountain Creek and I hate that place and won't pay to go there. I'll run out to the Poconos for a day trip but even for Hunter (3 hour drive)  I'll get a room overnight. Skiing midweek helps because everything cost a bit less and I can get better deals on tickets online but if you want to play then you gotta pay. Skiing is an expensive hobby.
> 
> One day I plan to move to where I can have a "local" mountain but that's still a few years off so I make the best of it.
> 
> Driving someplace in snow isn't a problem. Been there, done that. I have a Jeep and four wheeling in snow is what I do for fun.


Yeah until some jackass going to fast plows into you. Roads are dangerous when their snow covered. People do not understand concept of slowing down. And some of the Suv driver's are the absolute worst. They don't understand that 4wd helps you get going, but doesn't help you stop. A dodge neon with snow tires is actually better in the snow than a jeep with bad bald tires. And the 18 wheelers are always jacknifing and you're dead if they run into you. 
Yeah thank god I have a few local places or I'd never get to ski! It's good to hear you're making the best of it. Hopefully soon you'll have that mountain to call your own


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> One day I plan to move to where I can have a "local" mountain but that's still a few years off so I make the best of it.



Doesn't jersey have a mountain? Is that the mountain creek place?


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Doesn't jersey have a mountain? Is that the mountain creek place?



Yep, Mountain Creek. For me, it's not worth the expense and time to drive there. For an extra half hour/hour drive I can do better so I just skip Mountain Creek. I can't stand the trails, it's a pain to park there and get to the lodge. It's just not a place I like to be. The trails aren't very interesting or challenging and they have this nasty fake Gondola that you have to remove your skis to get on and then you stand on it on the way up. Before you know it,  you are back down the mountain in 2.5 minutes so it's just a giant pain.

There's a couple of smaller hills in the same area but again, I can drive a bit further and do much better. 

If I'm going to make a day trip I'll go to Camelback, which actually is a pretty good day trip. I only ski midweek so crowds aren't a problem. 

For a two day trip I'll head up to the Catskills which are nice too. It's not all bad. I do what I can with what I have. In a few years I plan to relocate west for a lot of reasons.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> Yep, Mountain Creek. For me, it's not worth the expense and time to drive there. For an extra half hour/hour drive I can do better so I just skip Mountain Creek. I can't stand the trails, it's a pain to park there and get to the lodge. It's just not a place I like to be. The trails aren't very interesting or challenging and they have this nasty fake Gondola that you have to remove your skis to get on and then you stand on it on the way up. Before you know it,  you are back down the mountain in 2.5 minutes so it's just a giant pain.
> 
> 
> There's a couple of smaller hills in the same area but again, I can drive a bit further and do much better.
> ...



I can't believe that a nj ski hill has a gondola! What a complete waste!


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> I can't believe that a nj ski hill has a gondola! What a complete waste!



Its not the gondola your thinking of.


----------



## Tin (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Yeah until some jackass going to fast plows into you. Roads are dangerous when their snow covered. People do not understand concept of slowing down. And some of the Suv driver's are the absolute worst. They don't understand that 4wd helps you get going, but doesn't help you stop. A dodge neon with snow tires is actually better in the snow than a jeep with bad bald tires. And the 18 wheelers are always jacknifing and you're dead if they run into you.
> Yeah thank god I have a few local places or I'd never get to ski! It's good to hear you're making the best of it. Hopefully soon you'll have that mountain to call your own



You make good points. Don't want to repeat myself so check out my reply in your other thread:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/127457-vermont-powder/page2


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 12, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> I can't believe that a nj ski hill has a gondola! What a complete waste!



It's not a "real" gondola. Basically it's a gimmick. It's called the "Cabriolet". You take your skis off and stand up on it, crammed in with everyone else to make a 2 minute run up the mountain. It takes less time to get back down. It's a giant pain and I hate it. There is a triple but they don't use it much during the week. Basically it's just not a great place to ski and for a little more driving I can do better for my time and money. 

Here's a pic:
http://winter.mountaincreek.com/mountain/photos-videos/photo-gallery/?p=3


I don't mind driving. For most of what I do in my life I always have to drive. Only thing I'm close to is the beach. To hike, camp, kayak, four wheel and ski I always have to drive at least 90 miles. Main reason I want to move.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 12, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> It's not a "real" gondola. Basically it's a gimmick. It's called the "Cabriolet". You take your skis off and stand up on it, crammed in with everyone else to make a 2 minute run up the mountain. It takes less time to get back down. It's a giant pain and I hate it. There is a triple but they don't use it much during the week. Basically it's just not a great place to ski and for a little more driving I can do better for my time and money.
> 
> Here's a pic:
> http://winter.mountaincreek.com/mountain/photos-videos/photo-gallery/?p=3
> ...


Only a 1000 feet vertical. No need for a real gondola, nevermind that thing. They force you to use that ridiculous thing during the week? Or do they have a normal chairlift?


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 13, 2014)

On that particular peak they have a triple but it's rarely open during the week. Then they have another peak and a park with other lifts but only have a few short blacks in any case so I choose to go elsewhere. Camelback in the Poconos is pretty good for a day trip if you go midweek. Hunter and Belleayre in the Catskills are better so I don't bother with Mountain Creek. I'd rather drive a bit further and enjoy myself and it's not like Mountain Creek is cheap.


----------



## mbedle (Jan 13, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Do they measure the snow? Are they official nws spotters who travel to mid elevation at jay peak and measure multiple times throughout the day during every storm in a relatively wind protected area? Jay peak gets LOTS of snow. Probably almost 200 inches a year. That's a lot of snow. 375 is out of the box. Places like Alta have official nws data backing up the resorts claim. Jay peak has data that points against it. The most snow EVER measured in the state of vt in a single season was 322 inches at mansfield. EVER! All time record. Tug hill got 466 inches at hooker, ny in one season.



Actually - they do have an official NOAA station on Jay Peak. I just did a quick search of the NOAA daily observation records for the 2000-2001 season and got a quick total around 340 of total snow. I'm not really sure what data you are looking at to come up with such low numbers for jay peak. Can you send me a link?


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 13, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> I don't mind driving. For most of what I do in my life I always have to drive. Only thing I'm close to is the beach. To hike, camp, kayak, four wheel and ski I always have to drive at least 90 miles. Main reason I want to move.



Just curious Wave, do you utilize the beach, is beach driving permitted in your area? 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 13, 2014)

mbedle said:


> Actually - they do have an official NOAA station on Jay Peak. I just did a quick search of the NOAA daily observation records for the 2000-2001 season and got a quick total around 340 of total snow. I'm not really sure what data you are looking at to come up with such low numbers for jay peak. Can you send me a link?



Good find. 2000 was an ABOVE average year. Mansfield recorded 300 inches that year(2000-2001) so it was very close. I'm going based off the fact that there was no station there.(I thought) that recorded snow. And no station in vt that showed those kind of numbers 

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/climo/stations/jaypeak.shtml

Where do you see snowfall totals for that station? I just see precip/air temps. I'd like to look at yearly snowfall totals over past 10 or more years.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 13, 2014)

I found the snowfall totals 2001-2002 recorded 242 inches. Mansfield got 243. What happened to the jay cloud that year? As I figured....mansfield and jay peak are very similiar in climate profiles and there's no magical jay cloud causing a 150 inch increase over mansfield. Anyone want to add up about a decade. It's tedious since you have to add up every month. Boy what a great resource! Would have saved all that fighting. I'm curious as to why jay peak wouldn't mention that climate station! hmmmm....maybe it doesn't back up the 375 average claim?


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 13, 2014)

SO let's look at a LOW snow year since we looked at a high one. That is how averages are determined. In 2011-2012 jay peak recorded only 92 inches of snow. Mansfield recorded 167. That extra elavation at mansfield coming into play for that very warm winter.


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 13, 2014)

This is fantastic! LOL....Thank you so much mbedle....anyone feel free to look at every year and add them up!

This PROVES that jay peak lies about snow. Why don't do a comparison between what jay peak reported and that station reported.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 13, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Just curious Wave, do you utilize the beach, is beach driving permitted in your area?



On Island Beach State Park there's a section of the beach where you can drive and camp on the beach that's for fishing. You have to be set up for fishing and have the proper equipment like a pump for airing your tires down so you don't get stuck in the sand. Never done it because I don't fish but I do have the pump. 

My off road set up is for rock crawling, on trails, etc and my Jeep was set up for that. I don't like wheeling in deep mud, sand or water much so I stay away from the Pine Barrens, which has a lot of sand and water. Water and mud does terrible things to the engine, tranny and drivetrain. Rocks just breaks stuff. 

I have four wheeled at Killington. Jeep Jamboree has an annual event there and I've gone up the same trails I've skied down. So cool! Does this look familiar?


----------



## Snowlover (Jan 13, 2014)

http://www.jaypeakresort.com/skiing-riding/the-mountain/snowfall-charts

2011-2012 jay peak claimed 250 inches of snow! LOL! VS 92 recorded at the station(92 sounds SO low maybe missing some data that year, BUT mansfield got almost half it's regular snowfall so that explains it. That year was blow torch)

2010-2011 jay peak record 227 inches and the ski area reported 375 inches! Mansfield  reported 252 inches.

WHERE'S THE JAY CLOUD? THANK YOU FOR THE PROOF FEEL FREE TO ADD UP THE TOTALS! 
IT'S EXACTLY AS I THOUGHT


----------



## mbedle (Jan 13, 2014)

The annual data for the Jay Peak station is available on the following link. However, remember that this station is not located on the top of Jay Peak - its down at the base of the mountain (elevation of the station is 1841 ftamsl). So these numbers will be considerably less than the snow fall amounts at the higher elevations on the mountain. They will also be less than what the station on Mount Mansfield is going to record. 

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/cdo-web/datasets/GHCNDMS/stations/GHCND:USC00434189/detail

After clicking the link, scroll down to view station data and select a year to view. To get season totals, you need to view two consecutive years and add the numbers together for a ski season (oct - april). It does look like an average of around 200 inches per year. But again, this is down at the base and not up at the peak. Given the significant elevation change, we can assume that Jay is reporting totals they measure at the top of Jay Peak.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 13, 2014)

What are the odds Snowlover ever says, "You have a point. I was wrong." I put the odds at 1684997649708763 to 1


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 13, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Anyone ridden that thing yet? Seems completely absurd marketing tool to get nyc yuppies. Is the thing even heated inside? *Seems completely pointless if it's not heated*. And your feet and legs would be exposed anyway if it was heated. I'm sorry, but I like being outside and going up on the chair lift instead of looking through some stupid blue bubble. If it's that cold that I can't handle the cold wind, then I'd rather just ride a gondola and be warm inside. Not something that just blocks winds. Oh and that blue bird thing cost over 8 million dollars! How absurd is that. I have no idea how it's possible to spend that much money on one lift. Of course we all pay for that with eventual lift ticket spikes. I'd be more concerend about chairlift safety than hype like a 6 pack(http://blog.ctnews.com/snowzone/2010/12/29/chair-lift-accident-raises-concerns/) Lucky no one died. No reason a chair lift should ever fall.



Troll much?


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 13, 2014)

I gotta start checking this site on weekends.  I can't believe I missed this doosy.  

I thought the bubble lift was kinda dumb when it first went in, but it's actually REALLY nice, especially when it's really cold or windy.  It doesn't need to be heated, that's just ignorant.  6 people sitting close together on what is basically a hanging couch generate plenty of heat, and with no wind to pull it away, everyone stays nice and toasty.  It's much more comfortable than any gondola I've been on and the load/unload times are much faster. 

So maybe do a little research or, heaven forbid, THINKING before slamming something you know nothing about.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 13, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> http://www.jaypeakresort.com/skiing-riding/the-mountain/snowfall-charts
> 
> 2011-2012 jay peak claimed 250 inches of snow! LOL! VS 92 recorded at the station(92 sounds SO low maybe missing some data that year, BUT mansfield got almost half it's regular snowfall so that explains it. That year was blow torch)
> 
> ...



So don't go to any North East hills and you will not miss snow that.


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 13, 2014)

I've been to Jay when it's been absolutely DUMPING at the lodge and sunny at the bottom of the access road.  I don't think they lie about their totals.  That place gets snow like nowhere else in New England.


----------



## bobbutts (Jan 13, 2014)

Lol, snowlover is going to get back into the site using a proxy
nobody will recognize his posting style


----------



## drjeff (Jan 13, 2014)

billski said:


> Not knowing much, I'd say it should perform like a sail when left open.  The bubbles close automatically for the trip down.



Problem solved in that as the chairs leave both the top and bottom terminals there's a sensor that detects if any legs are hanging down (that's why the sign at the base says that at least 1 rider must be 4'6" and lift operators look for this) and if not the empty bubbles close automatically for both the ride down and if unoccupied the ride up.  

With the bubbles closed, the wind flows around, over and under it pretty well. With it open, especially heading into the wind, the bubbles do act as sails, thats why on windy days, there's a sign as you load the chair, and the lift attendant telling you to close the bubble.

Will a closed bubble sway a bit in the wind? Yup. But without a doubt the Bluebird runs more often and in higher winds than the Grand Summit does.  

Additionally, even before anyone loads the bubble, each chair weighs about 1400lbs. Add in a few chair occupants and you'll got well over a ton of mass to help the chairs stability in the wind. For reference, the old grand summit quad chairs that they sold off when Leitner-Poma through in new chairs for that lift when they installed the Bluebird, weighed a bit over 200lbs - and having lugged and tugged one of those old chairs around when I bought one, I'd fully agree with that 200ish pound weight of them

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 13, 2014)

bobbutts said:


> Lol, snowlover is going to get back into the site using a proxy
> nobody will recognize his posting style



Not that hard to miss. You can't hide that kind of self importance and anger.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 13, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Not that hard to miss. *You can't hide that kind of self importance and anger*.



Or insisting that 2 + 2 = 48, then continuing to claim it's 48 even after multiple people have definitively proven that 2+2 = 4.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 13, 2014)

Well then, there goes our entertainment...good riddance.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 13, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> On Island Beach State Park there's a section of the beach where you can drive and camp on the beach that's for fishing. You have to be set up for fishing and have the proper equipment like a pump for airing your tires down so you don't get stuck in the sand. Never done it because I don't fish but I do have the pump.
> 
> My off road set up is for rock crawling, on trails, etc and my Jeep was set up for that. I don't like wheeling in deep mud, sand or water much so I stay away from the Pine Barrens, which has a lot of sand and water. Water and mud does terrible things to the engine, tranny and drivetrain. Rocks just breaks stuff.
> 
> I have four wheeled at Killington. Jeep Jamboree has an annual event there and I've gone up the same trails I've skied down. So cool! Does this look familiar?



Sounds even more restrictive then here on Eastern Long Island.  There are a few beaches that are designated "Fisherman only"  (F.in BS) but there are more that are accessible to anyone else with the permit and proper gear. Jack, jack board, shovel, fire extinguisher, tow rope and tire inflation device. Most Suffolk County parks have air compressors so you just need the hose... Man I miss a 4x4 :-( 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2014)

bobbutts said:


> Lol, snowlover is going to get back into the site using a proxy
> nobody will recognize his posting style


      What did you guys do, ban him?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 13, 2014)

billski said:


> What did you guys do, ban him?



I believe he's on a time-out.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 13, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I believe he's on a time-out.



Time out LOL...should we start a countdown to crazy


----------



## mbedle (Jan 13, 2014)

This was fun..... Bring snowlover back.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 13, 2014)

As much as I enjoyed a good banter with Snowlover,  he kind of derailed every thread and made it not so warm and inviting to other members.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 13, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> As much as I enjoyed a good banter with Snowlover,  he kind of derailed every thread and made it not so warm and inviting to other members.



Yup, apparently he was spoken to, yet did it again. I guess he has one more chance, apparently AZ has instituted the three strike rule 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 13, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> apparently AZ has instituted the three strike rule



I must have at least 2 strikes,

Oh the horror.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 13, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I must have at least 2 strikes,
> 
> Oh the horror.



Zero actually


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 14, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Zero actually



Oh Really?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes really.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 14, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Yes really.



You mean it's OK to call you an ass?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 14, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> You mean it's OK to call you an ass?



Yes because I honestly don't care what you think of me.  Let's be honest; you and I are oil and vinegar.  Feelings are mutual.  But if you start being a complete troll towards pretty much every forum member in all discussions like snow lover was doing,...... that will be a problem.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 14, 2014)

We don't need anyone to step in and fill the void left by Snowlover so chill.


----------



## marcski (Jan 14, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Yes because I honestly don't care what you think of me.  Let's be honest; you and I are oil and vinegar.  Feelings are mutual.  But if you start being a complete troll towards pretty much every forum member in all discussions like snow lover was doing,...... that will be a problem.



Just an observation...there seems to be a fine line between "policing" and trolling.


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 14, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Yes because I honestly don't care what you think of me. Let's be honest; you and I are oil and vinegar. Feelings are mutual. But if you start being a complete troll towards pretty much every forum member in all discussions like snow lover was doing,...... that will be a problem.



Gotta give you props for taking the high road.  The ability to shrug off personal feelings and be fair to someone you may not like is admirable.  Cheers!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 14, 2014)

c-rex said:


> gotta give you props for taking the high road.  The ability to shrug off personal feelings and be fair to someone you may not like is admirable.  Cheers!


 

 this. ^^^^^^^^


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 14, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Yes because I honestly don't care what you think of me.  Let's be honest; you and I are oil and vinegar.  Feelings are mutual.  But if you start being a complete troll towards pretty much every forum member in all discussions like snow lover was doing,...... that will be a problem.



Oil & vinegar go well together in a salad


----------



## Edd (Jan 14, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Oil & vinegar go well together in a salad



Aw, you love him. It was obvious to me.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Edd said:


> Aw, you love him. It was obvious to me.



No but I respect him. You to as a matter of fact. Doesn't mean I particularly like anyone. Never met so who the f#%k knows


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 14, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Oil & vinegar go well together in a salad



So you're saying there's a chance I could be invited over for a slumber party at your ski house in Killington?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 14, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> So you're saying there's a chance I could be invited over for a slumber party at your ski house in Killington?



You & anyone else. It gets lonely in a huge house by myself during the week

Guest rate is $36


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 15, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> You & anyone else. It gets lonely in a huge house by myself during the week
> 
> Guest rate is $36



Do we get to sing Kombyaya and make S'mores? ;-) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 15, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> No but I respect him. You to as a matter of fact. Doesn't mean I particularly like anyone. Never met so who the f#%k knows



Someone is desperate to fill the rooms!


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 15, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> You & anyone else. It gets lonely in a huge house by myself during the week
> 
> Guest rate is $36



I'd pay that.  Snowboarders welcome?


----------



## planb420 (Jan 15, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> I'd pay that.  Snowboarders welcome?


Another interested knuckle dragger here....


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 15, 2014)

Snowboarders stay in the barn ;-) lol

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 16, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Do we get to sing Kombyaya and make S'mores? ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


If that's what turns you on.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 16, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Someone is desperate to fill the rooms!



Couldn't give a rats ass


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 16, 2014)

^you're a weird dude!?! 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 16, 2014)

Do we need to wear pants?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 16, 2014)

KD7000 said:


> Do we need to wear pants?



Seems like a fair question to me.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 16, 2014)

KD7000 said:


> Do we need to wear pants?



We had a guy at our old ski house who would always walk around in his red union suit.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 16, 2014)

Madroch said:


> Call me a p&ssy or a yuppie fine.. I'm too old



You're an old pussy yuppie....


----------



## Madroch (Jan 17, 2014)

2knees said:


> You're an old pussy yuppie....



Ha... Lol


----------

